# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  عنف الملاعب

## محجوب الخير

*التفسير الطبي للعنف في ملاعب الكرة ربط الإنسان معنى إصابة المرمى وتحقيق الفوز بالنصر في ساحات القتال
 					   د. خليل فاضل 
ما هو سر العنف في سلوك الإنسان؟ ولماذا يقوم مشجعو كرة القدم، مثلا، بأعمال شغب وعنف، لتتحول مدرجات المشاهدين إلى ساحات حرب؟ هذا الوجه القبيح لكرة القدم لا يمكن أن يكون سببه مجرد «خناقة كروية»، ولا يمكن أن يكون مجرد شجار، ولكنه وببساطة سلوك غير حضاري لأناس معتلين نفسيا تجمعهم ملاعب كرة القدم. يرى علماء النفس أن النشاطات الرياضية بشكل عام نوع معدل من الصيد، لكن كيف تطور سلوك الإنسان من الصيد إلى اللعب؟. من رغبة الصيد تولدت فكرة الرياضة، ورغم ان هناك ألعابا رياضية دموية كمصارعة الثيران والملاكمة وغيرها إلا ان الإنسان ظن ان ألعابا أخرى ككرة القدم ستكون سلمية، لكن ربما ربط الإنسان معنى إصابة المرمى وتحقيق النصر الكروي بالنصر في ساحة القتال، فتحول ما كان سلميا إلى أعمال شغب وعنف. بدأت كرة القدم في الصين القديمة، ليس بشكلها الحالي، وكانت الألعاب الرياضية موجهة أساسا لهدفين. الأول غير محم مثل السلة في كرة السلة، والحفرة في لعبة الجولف.
 والثاني محم كمرمى كرة القدم، وهذا الذي أصبح أكثر إثارة، بحيث صار أشبه بالفريسة، وبديلا حقيقيا للصيد، يحقق فيه الإنسان الهجوم والدفاع، الكر والفر، الإدبار والمراوغة، وسرعان ما اصبح ملعب كرة القدم أشبه بميدان صيد، يمثل كل فريق جماعة صيد تصوب الكرة إلى مرمى. ولأن هذا الأخير محروس ومحم، فإنه أكثر إثارة ويتطلب مهارة ومراوغة خاصة.
 ومع بدء المباراة تبدأ تلك الروح المغامرة في التعقب والمطاردة، ومع تطور التكنولوجيا الحديثة، وفي عصر التلفزيون والأقمار الاصطناعية، ومع النمو السكاني زادت حدة التوتر الاجتماعي وحل الغضب محل التسامح، وعمت الفوضى بعض ملاعب الكرة والساحات والشوارع، بل وحتى داخل البيوت، وبرزت على السطح فئة من الناس معتلة نفسيا تذهب إلى مباريات كرة القدم تبحث عن غريم تقتله وعن رجل شرطة تقذفه بالحجارة، مما يطرح عدة اسئلة، كلها تصب في نتيجة واحدة وهي ان الازدحام والتكاثر السكاني والبطالة وضغوط الحياة والإدمان على الكحول والمخدرات، كلها عوامل تساعد على العنف، وليس ادل على هذا من أن مدينة ليفربول المعروفة بأعمال العنف في ميادين كرة القدم بها نسبة عالية من البطالة والإدمان وما يترتب على هذا من أمراض نفسية.
 كذلك فإن هؤلاء الذين يشاهدون العراك لا يستفزون نفسيا فحسب، وإنما تفرز في أجسادهم مادة الأدرينالين التي تجعلهم على مستوى شعوري مساوٍ لهؤلاء المتورطين في عمليات قذف الحجارة والطعن والتحطيم، فيتورط أكبر عدد من الناس، حيث يندفع الصغار والعجائز، يضربون الشرطة واللاعبين ويصبح الأمر عبارة عن هيستريا من العنف الجماعي.
 العنف في حد ذاته ظاهرة طبيعية مرتبطة بالإنسان ككائن حي، ومن المعروف ان الإنسان اكثر الفقاريات عدوانية. فالعنف يحدث في المدرسة، في الشارع، في المقهى، في ملاعب الكرة، في ساحات الحرب، وبالطبع على شاشات السينما والتلفزيون.
 وهذا يشير إلى أنه سلوك معقد ينبع من مصادر كثيرة متشابكة، بعضها اجتماعي والأخرى بيئي، وبعضها نتيجة التعلم من الآخرين ومحاكاتهم، وأحياناً يكون نتيجة لمرض نفسي. ففي حالات اضطراب الشخصية تزيد العدوانية، الاهتياج، التبرم والضيق، وهنا يجب على المحللين الوقوف على أسباب العنف في كل حالة، وتحديد وتشخيص مسبباته، كذلك تحديد المسؤولية والحافز وراء كل فعل.
 في مدينة ليفربول، مثلا، ونتيجة اعمال العنف في إحدى المباريات، أقيمت عيادة سُميت بـ «عيادة العنف» تنصح هؤلاء الذين يعانون من مشاعر العنف والعدوانية، وعدم القدرة على التحكم فيها، طلب المساعدة من المختصين. ردة فعل المسؤولين على المستشفى كانت سلبية وناتجة عن خوفهم من ازدحام حجرات الانتظار بأناس مسلحين بالمديات والهراوات، لكنهم فوجئوا بأناس عاديين قلقين ومتعبين نفسياً. وبعد فحص 200 شخص منهم، تبين أن أغلبهم مصاب باضطراب حاد في الشخصية، معادين للمجتمع، وسلبيين فضلا عن إحساسهم بالخوف والاضطهاد. كما وجد أن قليلا منهم عانى من مرض الفصام والوسواس القهري،53 % أدينوا في المحاكم، 30% حاولوا الانتحار، وكثير منهم هددوا بترك زوجاتهم أو أزواجهم.
 وعلى الرغم من ان المشكلة قد تبدو عويصة للوهلة الأولى، إلا ان الحل في أيدي أطباء النفس والأخصائيين الاجتماعيين، من خلال تنظيم نوع من العلاج النفسي عن طريق الجلسات، وتوفير أماكن يجد فيها هؤلاء متنفسا في أوقات الإجهاد العصبي والتوتر، بالإضافة الى الاهتمام بإعادة الاعتبار النفسي إليهم وإفهامهم أسباب مشاعر الغضب التي أدت إلى قيامهم بأعمال العنف، ومحاولة تدريبهم على تحويل الفعل العنيف إلى تدريبات نفسية كالتنفس البطيء مثلا، بالطبع قد يحتاج البعض إلى مهدئات < استشاري الطب النفسي، زميل الكلية الملكية للطب النفسي ـ لندن، زميل الأكاديمية الأميركية لطب السيكوسوماتيك (النفسي الباطني).
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*يديك العافية
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*يعطيك العافية
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي و افتخر

*معلومه .... مشكور اخي الكريم
                        	*

----------


## reddish

*موضوع اكثر من شيق وجميل 
psychosomatic(سيكوسوماتك) المرض العقلى او العصابى الناتج عن مسببات عضوية او جسدية 
او العكس الامراض الجسدية الناتجة عن مسببات عصابية او نفسية 
*

----------

